# Will JJ Redick be a first Round pick?



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Just a little bet me and my friend have going.(I say he won't). If he comes out after his senior year, will he be a first rounder?


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I would definately take him in the mid-first round, shooting is a lost art in the league now, having someone who can spread the D is so valuable.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I like him...Id take him somewhere 20-30 in the first. He has expanded his game a lot and is an above average defender. I dont think he will be a star but he can defenitly contribute. I see him as being better than Korver, Langdon, and Jacobsen other players with similar games.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I DON'T like him, obviously, but yeah, depending on the roster of a certain team, he could easily go in the first round. I could see him going in the second round too, but it's likely he'll be a first rounder.

Jsimo hit the nail on the head with the Korver comparison, IMO.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

First round?.. Nah!


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm positive he will go in the first round. Guys who can spread the floor are always valuable, and there is going to be atleast one team who takes a flyer on him. 

He's going to have troubles adjusting to the pro game at first though. Coach K gives Reddick a lot of free reign at Duke that he isn't going to get at the pros. He can't afford to take 5-6 three pointers before getting into his rhythm in the NBA. In addition, arguably his biggest strength, free throw shooting, is going to be minimalized quite a bit at the pros. He's been extremely adept at driving and drawing fouls this season because of the respect defenders have for his long range game, but I really don't think that will translate to the pros.


----------



## Middy (Jul 16, 2002)

he's a great second round pick, but a risky first-round pick.

The only pos he can play is SG. Don't you think he'll get eaten up by bigger, faster, quicker, more athletic guards that the NBA is littered with? possibly, but if Jacobsen can be in the league I don't see why ******* cant/


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I really can't see how if Casey Jacobsen really isn't cutting it, how a smaller less adept at slashing JJ Redick is going to fair much better.

He might be in the league for a few years, but like Trajan Langdon, Jon Crispin, Bryce Drew, Randolph Childress and countless other undersized guards, I can't see him sticking.

Him and Salim Stoudamire have the same problem, only Salim handles the ball much better than JJ does.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I really can't see how if Casey Jacobsen really isn't cutting it, how a smaller less adept at slashing JJ Redick is going to fair much better.
> 
> He might be in the league for a few years, but like Trajan Langdon, Jon Crispin, Bryce Drew, Randolph Childress and countless other undersized guards, I can't see him sticking.
> ...


I don't think anyone here is calling Reddick a future starter. It's just that he obviously has a place in the league. You make it sound as if Jacobsen isn't accomplishing anything in the league, when he's averaged about 20 MPG the last two seasons.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yyzlin</b>!
> 
> I don't think anyone here is calling Reddick a future starter. It's just that he obviously has a place in the league. You make it sound as if Jacobsen isn't accomplishing anything in the league, when he's averaged about 20 MPG the last two seasons.


Have you checked Jacobsen's numbers? His shooting percentage and the like? For a shooter, he's nothing special quite frankly.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Have you checked Jacobsen's numbers? His shooting percentage and the like? For a shooter, he's nothing special quite frankly.


37% this year from long range. 42% last year. I'd say that's fairly good. The fact is, he's still playing, ain't he?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I think Redick has much more talent than Jacobsen and Korver. Redick is a much smarter and more naturally talented player. His shot is better. His defense is also better than Jacobsen's or Korver's although not by much. I think he will expand his slashing game even more for next year. His incredible three point ability opens up a lot of drives because people guard him so close and go for his great fakes. Most of all hes clutch and isnt afraid to take the big shot. 

He's the type of player that puts a good team thats almost at the top that much closer to challenging for a championship. Think of him on Cleveland, Detroit, Minnesota, or Houston.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I really can't see how if Casey Jacobsen really isn't cutting it, how a smaller less adept at slashing JJ Redick is going to fair much better.
> 
> He might be in the league for a few years, but like Trajan Langdon, Jon Crispin, Bryce Drew, Randolph Childress and countless other undersized guards, I can't see him sticking.
> ...


And how do you explain Steve Kerr? Jon Barry? Voshon Lenard?


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> And how do you explain Steve Kerr? Jon Barry? Voshon Lenard?


To be fair, all of those players do handle the ball much better than Reddick does.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

30 teams, some of which dont even want to have a pick, i think there is no doubt he is a first rounder. the problem with redick at the next level is that he will be a tweener. in his defense though i think he is much improved over last year, dont underestimate what he is doing in a tough conferance against some guys that are better than some he will face in the pros.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

JJ has quicker feet than Jacobsen, and more importantly, a much, much, MUCH quicker release. This is what really seperates Reddick from Jacobsen. I couldn't see it at the beginning of the year, but now he might just sneak in at the end of the first round in 06.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

Being a UCLA fan if Kapono can make it then JJ definatly has a chance


----------

